# Acts 28 Paul's fate



## Eoghan (Jul 9, 2010)

Coming to the end of Acts I was hoping for some sort of conclusion. Some think Paul stayed in Rome others that he was released at the end of the two years (Ramsay quoted by Paul).

Do we know Paul's final fate, off the record or on it?


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 9, 2010)

Home with his Lord.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the Catholics have a story about him being executed in Rome....but I don't know where it originated


----------



## Emmanuel (Jul 9, 2010)

According to Foxe's Book of Martyrs:


> This done, the soldiers came and led him out of the city to the place of execution, where he, after his prayers made, gave his neck to the sword.


(Source)

This thesis hinges on the notion that Paul, as a Roman citizen, would have been executed in a manner in keeping with Roman law for Roman citizens.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 9, 2010)

The Lord could have left out what He wished from the Book of Acts, but it may be an indication of its early completion that the deaths of Peter and Paul aren't mentioned.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basilica_of_Saint_Paul_Outside_the_Walls


----------



## Eoghan (Jul 10, 2010)

I am intrigued by the conclusion
He lived there two whole years at his own expense and welcomed all who came to him, 31 proclaiming the kingdom of God and teaching about the Lord Jesus Christ with all boldness and without hindrance.
Ramsay takes the view that Paul was released after two years when the case fell by default because the Jews did not appear to prosecute the case.


----------



## torstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> Coming to the end of Acts I was hoping for some sort of conclusion. Some think Paul stayed in Rome others that he was released at the end of the two years (Ramsay quoted by Paul).
> 
> Do we know Paul's final fate, off the record or on it?


 

Knock yourself out on footnote 474.

NPNF2-01. Eusebius Pamphilius: Church History, Life of Constantine, Oration in Praise of Constantine | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------

